# Tito and I showing him off a bit.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y083jZWOm0


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I already watched this on your site. He is a searching fool and a screamer too LOL. Where is he from?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This the ring 3 dog? 

Man you've been working your ass off on that property!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I already saw this on your site last week too! We want new sh**!

Of course I am not going to give you nearly as hard a time as you gave me when I posted video of my little puppy searching for a toy. But I do want to know how he compares to Sparky LOL 

He looks good, and fun.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That place looks drier than a popcorn fart, it sounds like you have quite a few dogs there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tito is not the ring three dog. I thought that I had put this on here, and then looked, and saw that I had not. Oooops.

Basco would never bring it back on his own. LOL

That is like the second or third time I have played with him with the Jambierre. I think he is too small for dual purpose, although I have little doubt that he will bite the **** out of someone.

Hard to tell, I look at dogs on video, and they look gigantic, and then I see the dogs with me, and they look too small. :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They do not shut the **** up if I am working another dog. They used to, but not anymore.

Yes, we have had rain twice this year so far. The dust gets so bad working the dogs it is like working in fog. Retarded. However, they have no issues working in the heat, except Buko. I think he got fried before I got him, he has always had an issue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They do not shut the **** up if I am working another dog. They used to, but not anymore.
> 
> Yes, we have had rain twice this year so far. The dust gets so bad working the dogs it is like working in fog. Retarded. However, they have no issues working in the heat, except Buko. I think he got fried before I got him, he has always had an issue.


hell looks like your playing in baby powder, that sand sux!! And HOT! It was 107 here today with heat index and humidity like a MOFO, I'd take the sand and some dry heat about now...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff is really into Gsd's now, pretty soon he'll be posting vids like this...which would be cool.

http://vimeo.com/24492587

I don't remember where I found this video, but people don't make fun of it or I'll come down and piss on your flowers O


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice dog! Looks like a lot of fun.
Do you have to deal with many rattlesnakes on your property?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

One of the pups got bit by a copperhead, so that was fun. A couple of days before, her sister was all swollen up after playing with one of the giant red wasps, so that is what we thought had happened to her. Then a couple of days later, we saw a copperhead in front of the house. Then, her face started melting. She is fine, and even with a swollen melting face she was running around like an idiot. 

No rattlesnakes so far, and we have some humidity from somewhere. You look at the landscape in pictures, and think it has to be really dry, but it is not. Not as bad as some places, but I am soaking wet just walking around outside. Then the dust sticks to me, and you can only imagine the joy.

The dogs seem to like it here, they get to run around like idiots a lot. Can't keep weight on them. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a fun dog!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He is for sale, so better get your wallets out. He is very good at finding what you want him to find.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This is not an advertisement though. That needs to be made clear. Just like when people post picture after picture, after picture of their 2 day old puppies, THAT, is not an ad either.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This is not an advertisement though. That needs to be made clear. Just like when people post picture after picture, after picture of their 2 day old puppies, THAT, is not an ad either.


That's funny.


----------

